# Bears in Madison County??



## droptinegirl1 (Sep 11, 2010)

Someone I know said there was a sow with 2 cubs in their pasture the other morning right outside of Danielsville. I know there was one near the broad river years ago. I know there are a few near Vesta on 77 in Oglethorpe County. My great uncle has seen several. The first he saw were 2 cubs playing in the backyard with no mom in sight. I sure wish I could see a bear in Madison County while I am hunting. I would skewer it quick (if it was legal of course). So anyone see any bears in Madison and the surrounding counties?


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 13, 2010)

We hunt in Franklin Co. right on the Madison Co. line. We've got property on both sides of the Hudson River. One side is all big hardwoods & very hilly. Pretty sure I have found what I believe to be fresh bear sign. Not sure about Madison Co. but Franklin is legal to shoot bear.


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes I have found what appeared to be bear tracks on a creek that runs into the Broad River. Now I would like to actually see a bear. They did open a bear season for Madison County. There are a lot of critters running around that river that people don't believe are there, big cats included. Thanks for your response Joe!


----------



## Troy Butler (Sep 16, 2010)

A guy that lives down the road from my dad had one camera two or three years ago in his pasture. This is above Ila on the Blacks Creek road. Troy


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Troy Butler said:


> A guy that lives down the road from my dad had one camera two or three years ago in his pasture. This is above Ila on the Blacks Creek road. Troy



I am very close to Blacks Creek. I knew they were traveling through, but how many are sticking around, I wonder?


----------



## jasonC (Sep 21, 2010)

I would like to see one while hunting!


----------



## vtdawg09 (Sep 28, 2010)

My buddy had one on camera out now near the broad river outpost. I believe that their here just not alot of em.


----------



## tiger1996 (Sep 29, 2010)

Last year one was ran over on hwy 98,just past the golf course.About 175 lbs.I know the guy that lives there and thought he was crazy when he told me,but there were several other people that seen it it before someone took it.


----------

